
Flesh Eating Virus Survivor Aimee Copeland shows off her new bionic hands - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2013/05/24/erin-intv-with-aimee-copeland-bionic-arms.cnn.html
======
dnautics
flesh eating bacteria, not virus.

